# A thread to the administers.



## Jesse (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't know if this has been done on this forum and I've noticed it on other types of forums. A For-Sale topic

Not only for martial arts equipment but anything that wants to be sold.  Maybe a martial arts section and then a Off-Topic Section.

If this has already come up in the past I'm sorry for bringing it up.  I couldn't find anything on here in that sort of area.

Thanks guys.
-Jesse-


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 2, 2006)

Jesse:

We do have a sub-forum for just that. You can find it here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=22

OnlyAnEgg
MT Mod


----------



## Jesse (Feb 2, 2006)

Ohh alright I couldn't find it 

Thanks.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 2, 2006)

Mod Note:

Thread moved to Support forum from Locker Room.

-Dan Bowman-
-MT SuperMod-


----------

